# First visit tomorrow! Excited / Nervous



## Marcus~ (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an appointment tomorrow, and im kind of nervous about it. I went in a couple weeks ago to get a refill on abien that i use for insomnia. I was asked by the doctor if I ever talked to a therapist to see why I have problems with sleeping. The doctor was really nice and scheduled me for an appointment. I was a little relieved that someone asked me. I have always been too scared to seek a therapist on my own.

I'm not sure how to go about discussing my fear of social situations. Last week, I was around a group of people that I didnt know too well. I'm not sure if it was a panic attack, but I started to tremble a little, my palms started to sweat, and I froze the whole night and didnt say a word. Its a problem that I feel has held me back for awhile, and I'm not even sure if it can be fixed. I end up with racing thoughts at night on how everything is going wrong. I freeze up in interviews, cant get a job, and dont have any friends. Life feels hopeless, and it seems all that i have going for me is school.

I was mainly just looking for advice on what to expect and how to start the conversation off about SA to the therapist. I dont want to waste any time tomorrow, and I'm hoping this will lead to some results. Thanks for reading! :clap​


----------



## pizzacrazy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey.. ya it's true first time is nurvous.. but don't worry everything will get allright


----------



## Marcus~ (Dec 19, 2008)

My appointment ended up being an hour long. I was so nervous that I couldnt even think straight. The therapist gave me some pointers to calm my anxiety. However, I was so nervous I can barely remember the advice she gave me. She asked what made me feel better in social situations or what made me feel better about myself in general. She recommended I keep going to the gym to relieve stress. She also recommended I make an appointment with a nurse practitioner because she doesnt prescribe any medications, but she stated medications could help.

I honestly felt horrible after the appointment. I guess it was because she was coaxing me to talk. I've never really sat down with someone one on one to talk about my anxiety. She did not schedule me for another appointment, but said I could make another one if I needed more advice or if i just wanted to talk. The whole experience left me feeling a little cheated. I did make an appointment with the nurse, which wont be for another week, but I'm hoping medication will help relieve some tension around people.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

i just had my 2nd therapy appointment today and it went great..it was a lot easier than the first one because i took the advice i got here and brought notes on what i wanted to tell her..probably your therapist will ask you what brings you there and what you want out of the therapy..I suggest you bring notes as well if it is difficult to talk about it and either give them to him or her or just say what you wrote..then he or she will probably go over those notes in more detail..the therapist will know how sa works and will be understanding and hopefully caring..so no need to be too worried..i know easier said than done..


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

i guess you already had the appointment before i wrote that but I still suggest notes if it's hard to talk about things


----------

